# 2nd Sep invitation round - whose is going to get it for 2613* occupations



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is the list that we have.
ray2:
I'll guess for first 3 in bold.

*midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
*prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013 
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013 
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

prattech said:


> Here is the list that we have.
> ray2:
> I'll guess for first 3 in bold.
> 
> ...


yes i also think so but hope atleast 5 or 6 will be invited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ccham said:


> yes i also think so but hope atleast 5 or 6 will be invited :fingerscrossed:


:thumb: *
First 7 in the bold* :thumb:

*midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013*
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013 

Lets c who wins


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

prattech said:


> Here is the list that we have.
> ray2:
> I'll guess for first 3 in bold.
> 
> ...


Do update here whtehr u get an invite or not.........I am sure though , you will get invite 

All the best


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

kmann said:


> Do update here whtehr u get an invite or not.........I am sure though , you will get invite
> 
> All the best


If for 60 pointers, 189 will move by 3-4 days (28 May to 31st May) then I think it is going to be difficult for people who have submitted in July and August.

I wish it will move fast :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

sumdur said:


> If for 60 pointers, 189 will move by 3-4 days (28 May to 31st May) then I think it is going to be difficult for people who have submitted in July and August.
> 
> I wish it will move fast :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Dnt worry man....its just a matter of 2 rounds......Coz in last round no invitations were sent out, so number of 65+ ers might have accumulated.....Once they are cleared it will move pretty fast and all of us 60 pointers will get invited.

Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

prattech said:


> Here is the list that we have.
> ray2:
> I'll guess for first 3 in bold.
> 
> ...


Hey Prattech!
You might want to update the sheet with my details. I initially submitted EOI with 60 points on July 15 but on Aug 10 my points raised to 65 and date of effect also changed. So now my EOI stands with 65 points with a visa date of effect of Aug 10 2013.

regards,
roposh


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hey Prattech!
> You might want to update the sheet with my details. I initially submitted EOI with 60 points on July 15 but on Aug 10 my points raised to 65 and date of effect also changed. So now my EOI stands with 65 points with a visa date of effect of Aug 10 2013.
> 
> regards,
> roposh


 
Cool roposh, you are almost there. I don't think, i will have to add you too wait list now.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

kmann said:


> Do update here whtehr u get an invite or not.........I am sure though , you will get invite
> 
> All the best


 
Sure, I'll keep posted. Thank you for wishes.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

prattech said:


> Sure, I'll keep posted. Thank you for wishes.



No invite for me.. Does anybody else has the good news?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

prattech said:


> No invite for me.. Does anybody else has the good news?


thats very bad news.....means for 60 pointers visa date of effect have moved 2 days only or may be not at all amd all the 65 ers occupied all the invites......thts not wat i thought.....


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

kmann said:


> thats very bad news.....means for 60 pointers visa date of effect have moved 2 days only or may be not at all amd all the 65 ers occupied all the invites......thts not wat i thought.....


Even someone with 65 points has not received invitation. I guess, it's roposh ..


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

kmann said:


> thats very bad news.....means for 60 pointers visa date of effect have moved 2 days only or may be not at all amd all the 65 ers occupied all the invites......thts not wat i thought.....


hey dear situation is so bad now not only 60 pointers, i couldn't find a single 65 pointer got invited this time.


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

Not invite for me too.. 


EOI : 8th June , Points : 60 ; 189 ; ict business analyst


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

kmann said:


> thats very bad news.....means for 60 pointers visa date of effect have moved 2 days only or may be not at all amd all the 65 ers occupied all the invites......thts not wat i thought.....


No dear,
At the moment things are not looking good for 65 pointers also.

I didn't get the invite in this round although my chances were huge.

EOI Submitted for 261312 with 65 points on Aug 10 2013.

Looking forwrad to see anyone in golden 6 category with 65 points who got invited.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## zuzgoza (Aug 22, 2013)

Even I didnt get an invite 

261313, 65 points, 189 subclass, EOI Submitted - 19th Aug 2013


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

roposh said:


> No dear,
> At the moment things are not looking good for 65 pointers also.
> 
> I didn't get the invite in this round although my chances were huge.
> ...


Hello Roposh,

You might have observed a guy who didn't got an invite (GSR) in another thread, with 189 eoi, 70 points and 2613 and submitted on 22nd august.

Looks like, nobody from our 2613 has been invited yet in this round?! I think, the applicants are adding up in queue if that is the case. You 65 pointers should get an invite if DIAC resumes giving invites to 2613 from next round.

Also, your EOI submission date is just in August. I saw in some thread that, people from July (Don't know the date though) with 65 are in queue for our 2613 and 189. Things will become clear once after next invitation round, as they seem like, this time they haven't invited 2613.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Roposh,
> 
> You might have observed a guy who didn't got an invite (GSR) in another thread, with 189 eoi, 70 points and 2613 and submitted on 22nd august.
> 
> ...


Hi Jr,
I dont think there are any 65 pointers from July for 261312. As far as I remember, a guy who submitted EOI on Aug 1 with 65 points for 261312 got the invitation in Aug 5 round. And that is exactly why I was very sure that with 65 points in the same occupation and date of effect of 10 Aug i'll get the invite in this round.
I believe there have been very limited invitations for 2613 and only applications having atleast 70 points have been picked. This is no good news.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone had an invite at all from the 6 occupations? Maybe DIAC just haven't started issuing them again yet?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Has anyone had an invite at all from the 6 occupations? Maybe DIAC just haven't started issuing them again yet?


Hello,

There is one who received the invitation with 75 pts under occupation code 2339(1 of 6 occup.)

02-Sep-2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker | OZdeep

H


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Has anyone had an invite at all from the 6 occupations? Maybe DIAC just haven't started issuing them again yet?


And please check this one out:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-invitation-round-aus-imm-7.html#post1565937

70pts 2613 EOI:26-Aug-2013
Invitation received on 2nd-Sep-2013


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Roposh,
> 
> You might have observed a guy who didn't got an invite (GSR) in another thread, with 189 eoi, 70 points and 2613 and submitted on 22nd august.
> 
> ...


Hey JR,

one correction here. My code is 2633 ( one of the 6) and not 2613,

GSR


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

2613Software and Applications Programmers659/08/2013
10.44 pm


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

any 65 holders has got EOI from here?


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> any 65 holders has got EOI from here?


not here. but people before 9th aug all cleared.

next time it will move faster. probably 65 points around 20-25 aug will be invited.


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013 
- No invitation yet :-(


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


----------

